# R & R Customs



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That's some impressive work.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 27 2007, 06:57 PM~8654783
> *That's some impressive work.
> *



THANKS!!! I'LL BE POSTING MORE PICTURES.


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin: NICE WORK. WELL WORTH THE WAIT. WHO SAID THAT YOU HAVE TO GO TO CALI FOR A CUSTOM JOB??? IT'S ALL ABOUT THE EPT PUTTING IT DOWN. :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB ................


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

REAL GOOD WORK,SEEN SOME OF YOUR WORK HERE IN DALLAS,WE MIGHT HAVE TO PAY YOU A VISIT IN THE NEAR FUTURE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 27 2007, 09:04 PM~8655507
> *:biggrin: NICE WORK. WELL WORTH THE WAIT. WHO SAID THAT YOU HAVE TO GO TO CALI FOR A CUSTOM JOB??? IT'S ALL ABOUT THE EPT PUTTING IT DOWN.  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:                                          SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB ................
> *



I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW R & R HOOKS UP THAT '79 REGAL LOL!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This MK V is banging!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

beautiful work fellas


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

THIS SHOP DOES GREAT WORK!!! THE OWNER ROBERT IS A GOOD GUY TOO. THIS SHOP DID THE UPHOLSTERY ON MY SONS BIKE SEAT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SORRY I DON'T KNOW HOW TO ADD PICS.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

LATIN PRIDE SHOW SEPT 23. :roflmao: :thumbsup: :dunno: hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Aug 28 2007, 03:50 PM~8662351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Look, your famous... :roflmao: Your car going to be ready for the 23rd?


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

I SURE HOPE SO . THATS ALL ON ROBERT AND OSCAR. I'M ALREADY PRE PAID :uh: hno: hno:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:twak: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 DAM!!! *R&R CUSTOMS* HERE I COME :cheesy: THATS SOME BAD AZZ WORK OUT OF TEJAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

HEY ROB YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF OUTER LIMITS WHEN WE WENT TO DALLAS TO UPHOLSTER IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

hno: hno: SEPT 23 hno: hno: SEPT 23 hno: hno:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Aug 30 2007, 07:56 PM~8682403
> *HEY ROB  YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF OUTER LIMITS WHEN WE WENT TO DALLAS TO UPHOLSTER IT. :thumbsup:
> *


I will try to find some. I still have alot of pictures i need to post.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Aug 28 2007, 07:13 PM~8659164
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This was the baddest car ever :thumbsup:


R&R Gets a big :thumbsup: from me, they hooked me up last year with a couple of bicycle seats


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

BAD ASS WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2007, 09:43 AM~8685952
> *This was the baddest car ever :thumbsup:
> R&R Gets a big :thumbsup: from me, they hooked me up last year with a couple of bicycle seats
> *


thank you Tony anything you need let me know


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 31 2007, 10:01 AM~8686071
> *BAD ASS WORK!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you I will be posting more pics soon


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Mine completed by R and R


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Got some pics of Leal's Caddy?


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: !!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

guys put down some bad ass work overall. seem several of these cars in person all are done up tastefully 

:thumbsup:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

THE TRUCK IS COMING OUT SMOOTH ROB.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Lorena, you guys renting out the old shop?


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 1 2007, 01:23 PM~8692646
> *Hey Lorena, you guys renting out the old shop?
> *



Yes!! 

Interested?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Sep 1 2007, 02:26 PM~8692658
> *Yes!!
> 
> Interested?
> *



Maybe...Ill call Robert :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Can you pm me the info on it?


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 1 2007, 01:36 PM~8692700
> *Can you pm me the info on it?
> *


Im renting it for 1500.00 a month. It has a work area,display area and a car lift. It also has an office and ill leave a coke machine in there. Call me if your interested 915-887-9711


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

is this the place larrisas car has been for over a year?


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 4 2007, 10:16 AM~8711569
> *is this the place larrisas car has been for over a year?
> *


yes it is


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Sep 4 2007, 12:36 PM~8712262
> *yes it is
> *


JASON HAS BEEN TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF YOU GUYS.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Another job will done!!!


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

wuz up Lore :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 28 2007, 09:21 PM~8665719
> *:twak:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:
> *



Body work will be done tomorrow and ready to start the paint!!!!!!! Should be ready for Sept 23.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

Dam Chops you should of let me wiped down a little  :happysad:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROGEESTILO_@Sep 4 2007, 06:21 PM~8715362
> *wuz up Lore  :biggrin:
> *


Just here working!! Can you tell!!!! ha ha ha LOL 

Robert wants to talk to you. give him a call.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 4 2007, 02:17 PM~8713612
> *JASON HAS BEEN TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF YOU GUYS.
> *



I just saw Jason in Alb. 915-751-0341 is my number.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:nono: THAT LOOKS LIKE THE GRAPHICS ON MY TRUCK :thumbsup: NICE WORK KEEP IT UP. :wave:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Trip back to Odessa TX!!! We'll try to be their next weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

WHERES THAT BIKE GOING ROBERT?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

HEY ROBERT YOU SOLD FREAKSHOW,THE HO TRAIN ,THE LAMBE WINNIEE,AND NOW THE BIKE.ALL YOU HAVE LEFT IS THE 51 AND THE PORCHE,THE 63 IS LORENAS RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Sep 7 2007, 11:04 PM~8743774
> *HEY  ROBERT YOU SOLD FREAKSHOW,THE HO TRAIN ,THE LAMBE WINNIEE,AND NOW THE BIKE.ALL YOU HAVE LEFT IS THE 51 AND THE PORCHE,THE 63 IS LORENAS RIGHT. :biggrin:
> *



DAMN!!!! Those are alot of cars. If the price is right F--- IT!!!!!!!

Do you honestly think he doesn't have anything else up his sleeve. Come on, your smarter then that.   :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Sep 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8742738
> *WHERES THAT BIKE GOING ROBERT?
> *



Odessa, TX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Big Buisness Hauler


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

NICE WORK ROB :tongue:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THEY DO GOOD WORK


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

HEY LORENA ANY PICTURES OF THE 61 FROM ESTILO ESPANOLA


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: R&R Customs Featured in Garage Magazine


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Sep 16 2007, 12:34 AM~8800272
> *:biggrin: R&R Customs Featured in Garage Magazine
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

CHOP'S WHAT YEAR WAS THIS ISSUE FROM?


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Aug 27 2007, 07:58 PM~8654799
> * nice work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Sep 17 2007, 11:24 AM~8808853
> *CHOP'S WHAT YEAR WAS THIS ISSUE FROM?
> *



2003


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Misty Blue


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: All Done By R&R!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Interior also done by R&R Customs


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Another product produced by R&R


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

what ever happened to that car.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Tavo is still around the circuit but now he runs with Fugitivos CC.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

How do you like it so far JR? LB


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

One more MASTERPIECE by CHEPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

Another radical upholstery from R&R CUSTOMS  :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

We also make custom sofa and love seats.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

seen this truck rollin' around town, real nice !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BEGINING OF A RADICAL INTERIOR


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

oohhh snap you got leals bros linc. cant wait to see what you guys do with it 
TTT


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Oct 19 2007, 11:16 AM~9039184
> *oohhh snap you got leals bros linc.  cant wait to see what you guys do with it
> TTT
> *


RADICAL KUSTOM INTERIOR :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

quite a resume' you guys have built over the years. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

R & R CUSTOMS COMING TO MIDLAND TEXAS SOON!!!!


----------



## BIG TONER LOC (Oct 22, 2007)

HOWS THE CAR COMING .........


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up any new pic of my car lealbros


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Oct 27 2007, 06:44 PM~9097380
> *what up any new pic of my car lealbros
> *


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 8 2007, 12:35 PM~9183812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Lorena, who's 64 is that? Chepe got down like always......what's new in Chuco?


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

This 64 is from Estilo Midland. Chepe does get down. I wouldn't let anybody touch my car unless it’s CHEPE!!!!! 

There nothing new in EPT. Everybody’s just getting ready for the Odessa Car show next week.

What’s new with you?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 8 2007, 02:10 PM~9184474
> *This 64 is from Estilo Midland.  Chepe does get down.  I wouldn't let anybody touch my car unless it’s CHEPE!!!!!
> 
> There nothing new in EPT.  Everybody’s just getting ready for the Odessa Car show next week.
> ...



Not much, just out here in Denver......see you guys in odessa uffin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what up to all my G's out tha 505 / 575










for more info & muzik check out www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

THE CLUB LOOKED GOOD IN ODESSA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what need pic thanks fred


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what is going on we have beening calling u but u dont asnwer what up


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up is car ready cal us thanks


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up what is going on i need to know answer your phone thanks


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up robert answer your phone need to know if you working the car or what you dont answer you phone you said it would b done today what up let us know


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up does anyone know what up with r r customs


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 7 2008, 10:13 PM~9891349
> *what up does anyone know what up with r r customs
> *


I KNOW MY GIRL LARISSA BEEN WAITING OVER A YEAR ALREADY ,AND SAME SHIT NO ONE ANSWERING PHONE GOOD LUCK


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont hide brother, but when you have close to 50 rides with paint jobs and intriors im working my ass off. your weicomed to come by the shop and see what im talking about. By the way jason and leal bros have both talked to me.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 8 2008, 12:55 PM~9895596
> *I dont hide brother, but when you have close to 50 rides with paint jobs and intriors im working my ass off. your weicomed to come by the shop and see what im talking about. By the way jason and leal bros have both talked to me.
> *


MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT TAKE 50 RIDES IN AT ONE TIME ,HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT OF THAT  I KNOW PERSONALY THAT LAC HAS BEEN THERE FOR OVER A YEAR , THATS A LIL LONG FOR ME , ANY PICS OF THE CAR , LETS SEE WHATS BEEN DONE IN THE YEAR ANY PICS?


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me worry about my business, Like i said your more then welcomed to see what i have. As for pics for you Larissa and Jason are both here with me as we speak.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 9 2008, 10:47 AM~9901894
> *Let me worry about my business, Like i said your more then welcomed to see what i have. As for pics for you Larissa and Jason are both here with me as we speak.
> *


O I AINT WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BIZZ HOMIE , IT AINT LIKE THAT ,JUS WANT LARRISAS CAR DONE ALREADY HER AND JASON ARE GOOD PEOPLE ,AND LARISSA NEEDS TO START SHOWING WITH US :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Good looking out brother I will be posting up pic this week and she will be picking it up at the end of this month


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up with our pic thanks bro


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

tryin to post them brother, still here at shop


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 9 2008, 02:13 PM~9902672
> *Good looking out brother I will be posting  up pic this week and she will be picking it up at the end of this month
> *


Good seeing you today robert, and i have faith that the car will be done when you say and that it will be beauitful. Damn seeing it today made me miss it so much, i think thats all i talked about on the way home. Came straight home and bought all the parts, if you could PM me your address so i can send them. Love the colors, hit me up when you talk to the pinstriper. 

ill be waiting for the pictures this week. :biggrin: 

- Larisa


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:34 AM~9902062
> *O I AINT WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BIZZ HOMIE , IT AINT LIKE THAT ,JUS WANT LARRISAS CAR DONE ALREADY HER AND JASON ARE GOOD PEOPLE ,AND LARISSA NEEDS TO START SHOWING WITH US :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Paul for always having my back with things, your good familia for that. 

and your right i do need to start showing again so jason can tow my car instead of yours :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 9 2008, 09:16 PM~9904865
> *Thanks Paul for always having my back with things, your good familia for that.
> 
> and your right i do need to start showing again so jason can tow my car instead of yours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I FORGOT ABOUT THAT PART NOW WHAT IM GONNA DO FOR A TOW :angry:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 9 2008, 02:13 PM~9902672
> *Good looking out brother I will be posting  up pic this week and she will be picking it up at the end of this month
> *


 :thumbsup: SO ILL SEE YOU IN PHEONIX LARRISA NO EXCUSES :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Feb 9 2008, 09:35 PM~9905024
> *:thumbsup: SO ILL SEE YOU IN PHEONIX LARRISA NO EXCUSES :biggrin:
> *


wont be done for phx, first show will probably be that may 4 show...the weekend its going to be done is phx and i still have to get some new suspension parts for it from that wreck like lowers etc...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Feb 9 2008, 09:33 PM~9905008
> *:0 I FORGOT ABOUT THAT PART NOW WHAT IM GONNA DO FOR A TOW :angry:
> *


buy a two car hauler :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks bro ill be waiting


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

jessie ur car is comin out beutiful cant seem to load up pics im new at all this, but im here sunday still workin and tryin to load up


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

I know that sometimes Rob may take some time with a car/truck. But a lot of that is out of his control. The one thing we need to remember is that when that particular car/truck comes out it is the talk of the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember look at the track record R&R Customs has produced for itself. From helping out with a Lowrider Car of the Year, a contender to Euro Lowrider of the Year crown to the every day cruzing rides. Rob does it all.

We will always have Roberts back and will always have business for R&R Customs.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks robert can t wait


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

:biggrin: whats up robert


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

pictures? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Feb 8 2008, 01:25 AM~9892932
> *I KNOW MY GIRL LARISSA BEEN WAITING OVER A YEAR ALREADY ,AND SAME SHIT NO ONE ANSWERING PHONE GOOD LUCK
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

1 DOWN ------49 TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LORENA RIOS



















IMG]http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s168/rrcustomshop/SANY1494.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

JOHNNY YOUR CAR WILL BE PAINTED TODAY.!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

JESSIE'S LINCOLN


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

#?----LORENA RIOS


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 13 2008, 11:27 PM~9938423
> *pictures?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for everything robert, it looks beautiful love the color combo. Cant wait to see it finished. :cheesy:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

ROBERT!!! GET TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T JUST SIT THERE!!!

LORENA


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 14 2008, 06:30 PM~9944217
> *Thanks for everything robert, it looks beautiful love the color combo. Cant wait to see it finished.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

NICE WERK EXSPECIALLY FRAME WITH THE MURAL


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Feb 12 2008, 08:37 PM~9928495
> *:biggrin:  whats up robert
> *


whats up Fernando u ready to take some pictures cuz ill be lining them up soon


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Jessie its finally coming together!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you like what you see so far!!!!</span>


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

*CIMA CAR FROM JAPAN
ON THE LIST FOR INTERIOR WORK*


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

INTERIOR WORK SHIPPED FROM NEW YORK!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9981136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooohhh mine! :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

What's up Lorena?  What's the latest with HARD KANDY?


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good see you saturday keep up the good hope it will be done thanks lealbros


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good see you saturday keep up the goodwork hope it will be done thanks lealbros


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 19 2008, 09:36 PM~9983237
> *What's up Lorena?    What's the latest with HARD KANDY?
> *


Just working 7 days a week!!!! No time for a break? One of these days I'll close for a week so that people can really complain about us not answering the phone!!!!!!! 

Roberts still not feeling it!!! We're sanding it down AGAIN!!!!! My son has been helping. 

ROBERT BETTER BE FEELING IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're looking for a 67 and below vw beetle. If you hear of any let me know. I'ts for my son.


How have you and the family been? Still working on MAGENTALICIOUS? She's looking good!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 19 2008, 10:17 PM~9983677
> *looking good see you saturday keep up the goodwork hope it will be done thanks lealbros
> *


As soon as I get off work, I'll post more pictures. 

Lorena


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

thank you


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny---Estilo Car Club Midland Chapter


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 20 2008, 08:41 AM~9985184
> *Just working 7 days a week!!!!  No time for a break?  One of these days I'll close for a week so that people can really complain about us not answering the phone!!!!!!!
> 
> Roberts still not feeling it!!!  We're sanding it down AGAIN!!!!!  My son has been helping.
> ...



Oh man a VUG?? I always wanted one of those too. A convertible at that. They were selling one at the old car swap meet in September. I wanted it but ......... pos ya sabes. Magentalicious rules! LOL 

We've started working on Joe's '73 Rag. I hope it hits the streets this summer. 

Horale Robert! You better start feeling it pretty quick. ANDELE!!! :dunno:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 21 2008, 10:02 PM~10001542
> *Oh man a VUG??  I always wanted one of those too.  A convertible at that.  They were selling one at the old car swap meet in September.  I wanted it but ......... pos ya sabes.  Magentalicious rules!  LOL
> 
> We've started working on Joe's '73 Rag.  I hope it hits the streets this summer.
> ...



So, when are you coming down?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Whats up R&R nice work you guys are doing out there.I read you are looking for a VW, Check this out." [email protected] ", I don't know if they still have them but give them a call, Good Luck. They Are located like 45min north of Dallas, The add is from craigslist.com in Dallas/ Fort worth


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Sneak peak of what's coming!!! Stay tuned!!! Completion of a RADICAL CUSTOM INTERIOR TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Arial'><span style='color:blue'>LET ME KNOW IF DAVID LIKED THE INTERIOR!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 23 2008, 11:01 PM~10015639
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU!!!!     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutty85 (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn maybe u can do my guts, when ever i go back to el chuco town.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 24 2008, 09:26 AM~10017041
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'><span style='color:blue'>LET ME KNOW IF DAVID LIKED THE INTERIOR!!!!!
> *



That's me right. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Feb 24 2008, 12:17 PM~10017734
> *That's me right.  :biggrin:
> *



Mike, whats up....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Feb 24 2008, 01:17 PM~10017734
> *That's me right.  :biggrin:
> *


back off teach...mine first


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

CORRECTION!!!!!!!!! 2 DOWN 52 TO GO!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

JUST PLAYING!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

NEXT TWO FROM UCE CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: LORENA :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 24 2008, 05:38 PM~10019085
> *JUST PLAYING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> NEXT TWO FROM UCE CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 24 2008, 09:27 AM~10017044
> *THANK YOU!!!!          :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wish I was close to Chuco could use your services. It's difficult now a days to find a reputable shop.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 24 2008, 02:58 PM~10018515
> *back off teach...mine first
> *


aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh come on 
I'm just getting a touch up. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Feb 24 2008, 08:09 PM~10020123
> *aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh come on
> I'm just getting a touch up.  :biggrin:
> *


hey you going to phx?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

yep, I'll be there


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Feb 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10021124
> *yep, I'll be there
> *


nice, tell your wife i said whats up


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10021724
> *nice, tell your wife i said whats up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 24 2008, 05:07 PM~10019276
> *Wish I was close to Chuco could use your services. It's difficult now a days to find a reputable shop.
> *


I got family in LA maybe we can work something out


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Feb 25 2008, 10:16 AM~10024382
> *I got family in LA maybe we can work something out
> *


If their work is as good as yours I would like to speak with them.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

we made it home car looks great we will be doing more customs work with u LEALBROS CUSTOMS


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 26 2008, 07:17 AM~10032708
> *we made it home car looks great we will be doing more customs work with u LEALBROS CUSTOMS
> *


Great guys hope you guys enjoy it. See you soon in corpus


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Freddy here are the colors I told you about. Pick the one you like and let me know.  








Magenta-velvet








Aqua Marine-velour








Neon Lime-velour








Fuschia-velvet








Purple-velour








Fuschia-velvet








Purple-velvet


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> Orale!! Magenta is off limits ese! :twak: JK LOL :roflmao: [/i]


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

hi what up just got home from shop magenta aqua looks good what about the blue neon lime for green caprice looks nice call me


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Mar 4 2008, 09:38 AM~10084614
> *:biggrin:
> *


so when can i plan to pick it up? :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Feb 10 2008, 01:59 PM~9909421
> *I know that sometimes Rob may take some time with a car/truck. But a lot of that is out of his control. The one thing we need to remember is that when that particular car/truck comes out it is the talk of the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Remember look at the track record R&R Customs has produced for itself. From helping out with a Lowrider Car of the Year, a contender to Euro Lowrider of the Year crown to the every day cruzing rides. Rob does it all.
> ...


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 4 2008, 09:41 AM~10084999
> *so when can i plan to pick it up?  :biggrin:
> *



I'LL HAVE ROBERT GIVE YOU A CALL. I'LL BE POSTING MORE PICTURES SOON.

LORENA


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Mar 4 2008, 06:36 PM~10088666
> *I'LL HAVE ROBERT GIVE YOU A CALL.  I'LL BE POSTING MORE PICTURES SOON.
> 
> LORENA
> *


woot! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

R&R gets my :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ANY NEW PICS OF LARRISAS PAINT JOB?


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

hi what up how is the caprice come along let me know so we can go and pick it up thanks freddy what up with the seats


----------



## ESTILO CC MTY MEX (Nov 23, 2006)

ROBERT, HABER COMO LAS VES, MI CELL ESTA DE VACACIONES, CALL ME AT THE SHOP 011 52 81 83 51 69 15
LALO


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 4 2008, 09:47 PM~10090308
> *woot!  :biggrin:
> *


ITS BEEN A MONTH GIRL,NO CAR YET? POST UP SOME PICS .


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 13 2008, 01:17 PM~10159883
> *ANY NEW PICS OF LARRISAS PAINT JOB?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLETGIRL (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Lorena hi Robert
Hope all is well call us..

Misty


----------



## ESTILO CC MTY MEX (Nov 23, 2006)

ROBERT, CHECATE ESTA OTRA.
YA JALA MI TELEFONO, GIVE ME A CALL

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-19...-old-school-_JM


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Mar 27 2008, 08:15 PM~10271933
> *ITS BEEN A MONTH GIRL,NO CAR YET? POST UP SOME PICS .
> *


hahahahaha..... i know where NOT to take my ride... :biggrin: 





if i ever decide to build one................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Mar 29 2008, 11:08 PM~10287221
> *hahahahaha..... i know where NOT to take my ride... :biggrin:
> if i ever decide to build one................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x99999999 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10084999
> *so when can i plan to pick it up?  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOUR LUCKY MAYBE NEXT YEAR A MONTH HAS CAME AND GONE 2 MONTHS AGO :uh:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

hello what up how is the caprice come along let me know something thanks freddy


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

:uh: :uh: hurry up and wait. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10378537
> *hello what up how is the caprice come along let me know something thanks freddy
> *


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10378537
> *hello what up how is the caprice come along let me know something thanks freddy
> *


the caprice is coming out good the owner should be pickin it up next week


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTILO CC MTY MEX_@Mar 27 2008, 04:23 PM~10270254
> *ROBERT, HABER COMO LAS VES, MI CELL ESTA DE VACACIONES, CALL ME AT THE SHOP 011 52 81 83 51 69 15
> LALO
> 
> ...


nice bus whats the final price


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

got pic


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

got pic


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

BEWARE OF THE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

HATERS THAT AREN'T EVEN CUSTOMERS, MAYBE I'M WRONG AND THEY ARE PAYING THE BILL  
WHAT WAS I THINKING :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: how long does it takes to paint and ulphoster a car 3 years? :uh:


> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 12 2008, 10:56 AM~10398310
> *BEWARE OF THE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:0 

The jealous are troublesome to others, but a torment to themselves. ~William Penn, Some Fruits of Solitude, 1693


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

No matter how long it takes, any car that leaves R & R will always come out a winner. 

Thanks CHOPS for your support.

Lorena


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 14 2008, 07:48 AM~10411017
> *And you know this, MMMMAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 14 2008, 12:47 AM~10409977
> *:0
> 
> The jealous are troublesome to others, but a torment to themselves.  ~William Penn, Some Fruits of Solitude, 1693
> *


 :uh: :uh: YA IM JELOUS CUZ YOUR TAKING 3 YEARS ON MY HOME GIRLS CAR .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 14 2008, 08:48 AM~10411017
> *No matter how long it takes, any car that leaves R & R will always come out a winner.
> 
> Thanks CHOPS for your support.
> ...


I HOPE SO AFTER 3 YEARS :uh:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: 

The only reason you want to see pics, is so you can see what she is doing to her caddy. Maybe you are afraid she'll take you out?

Talk is cheap just wait til the car comes out, this is the final chat about this topic laters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 15 2008, 05:30 PM~10422996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <span style='color:red'>THAT'S SOME REAL TALK*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10422996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> The only reason you want to see pics, is so you can see what she is doing to her caddy. Maybe you are afraid she'll take you out?
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10422996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> The only reason you want to see pics, is so you can see what she is doing to her caddy. Maybe you are afraid she'll take you out?
> ...


haha im the one that sold her that car , my cars are full chrome undercarige cars ,were in diffrent catagories,shes my home girl ,and it aint cool that you guys take advantage of her , so go some where else with that bull shit. you just keep on with your empty promises like you know how.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 15 2008, 03:36 PM~10423030
> *:0  :0  THAT'S SOME REAL TALK
> *


 SOUNDS LIKE MORE BULL SHIT TO ME :uh:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 16 2008, 12:45 PM~10430227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful job on the mural. She's definately missed.


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 16 2008, 08:38 AM~10428514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THATS NOT A FLEETWOOD . :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Apr 17 2008, 09:41 PM~10442703
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: 3 years later dogg... All them mods....... :biggrin: :biggrin: I can kinda tell its a fleetwood still :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Apr 17 2008, 10:27 PM~10443158
> *:uh: 3 years later dogg... All them mods.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I can kinda tell its a fleetwood still :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

HIT IT UP


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

He may take a while but the finish product is pretty dam good :biggrin:


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

HIT IT UP


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:0 One of the craziest creations from R&R Customs




































































































A REAL HEAD TURNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 19 2008, 08:02 AM~10452575
> *:0 One of the craziest creations from R&R Customs
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sorry but they lost its figure on this,you could not even tell what type of vehicle it was. :uh: :uh: speed boat with a frame,suspension,hydraulics.the real head turner about it was to figure out what type of car it was...take a look at all the other radicals.some may be way overly done also but you could still tell what type of vehicle it is.


----------



## HOSTILE STATE (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 20 2008, 04:02 AM~10457925
> *i'm sorry but they lost its figure on this,you could not even tell what type of vehicle it was. :uh:  :uh: speed boat with a frame,suspension,hydraulics.the real head turner about it was to figure out what type of car it was...take a look at all the other radicals.some may be way overly done also but you could still tell what type of vehicle it is.
> *



It did loose its figure, but it still ended up winning 3rd place at the Vegas Show. The judges still gave it to him whether it looked like a speed boat or not. Very creative! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE STATE_@Apr 20 2008, 10:05 PM~10463436
> *It did loose its figure, but it still ended up winning 3rd place at the Vegas Show.  The judges still gave it to him whether it looked like a speed boat or not.  Very creative!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


EXACTLY..3rd place.


----------



## HOSTILE STATE (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 21 2008, 05:20 AM~10464932
> *EXACTLY..3rd place.
> *



3rd place Lowrider Euro of the year !!!!! Not many get to say they've completed with the best. Don't you think???


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 21 2008, 04:20 AM~10464932
> *EXACTLY..3rd place.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: so when that van from your club gets 2nd or 3rd at the super show it doesnt mean nothing to the owner.im confused with you boy


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up pic of caprice


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

STILL WAITING FOR LARRISA TO BUST HER CADI OUT . DID YOU MEAN MAY OF NEXT YEAR? :dunno:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 10 2008, 11:56 PM~10626646
> *STILL WAITING FOR LARRISA TO BUST HER CADI OUT . DID YOU MEAN MAY OF NEXT YEAR? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 10 2008, 11:56 PM~10626646
> *STILL WAITING FOR LARRISA TO BUST HER CADI OUT . DID YOU MEAN MAY OF NEXT YEAR? :dunno:
> *


IM TELLING YOU DOGG... THAT CADDY'S GONNA BE A COLLECTOR CLASSIC BY THE TIME THEY FINISH THAT LAC UP... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 11 2008, 11:45 AM~10628319
> *IM TELLING YOU DOGG... THAT CADDY'S GONNA BE A COLLECTOR CLASSIC BY THE TIME THEY FINISH THAT LAC UP...  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


HEY WELL THATS ONE GOOD THING ABOUT IT :biggrin: I DIDNT LOOK AT IT THAT WAY.


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 20 2008, 03:02 AM~10457925
> *i'm sorry but they lost its figure on this,you could not even tell what type of vehicle it was. :uh:  :uh: speed boat with a frame,suspension,hydraulics.the real head turner about it was to figure out what type of car it was...take a look at all the other radicals.some may be way overly done also but you could still tell what type of vehicle it is.
> *




this car can win the title this year.


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 20 2008, 03:02 AM~10457925
> *i'm sorry but they lost its figure on this,you could not even tell what type of vehicle it was. :uh:  :uh: speed boat with a frame,suspension,hydraulics.the real head turner about it was to figure out what type of car it was...take a look at all the other radicals.some may be way overly done also but you could still tell what type of vehicle it is.
> *



one bad max when he placed third

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l10QFTvLdz8


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@May 11 2008, 04:36 PM~10629982
> *this car can win the title this year.
> *


yea, if there aint no competition in euro..


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@May 11 2008, 04:39 PM~10630001
> *one bad max when he placed third
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=l10QFTvLdz8
> *


yea,and look at the other 2...passion,still has a vehicle image.so does earthquake..what i'm getting at is they took a good car and made it less of a car..the body structure,and mods.could have been made from scratch.is it not a nissan maxima..show me something there that still makes it look like a nissan maxima..


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 12 2008, 08:59 AM~10634532
> *yea,and look at the other 2...passion,still has a vehicle image.so does earthquake..what i'm getting at is they took a good car and made it less of a car..the body structure,and mods.could have been made from scratch.is it not a nissan maxima..show me something there that still makes it look like a  nissan maxima..
> *



He tried to be different, all this car needs is to clean up the minor defects. No one cares about Euro’s, so who cares if the car looks a little odd.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@May 12 2008, 04:54 PM~10637631
> *He tried to be different, all this car needs is to clean up the minor defects. No one cares about Euro’s, so who cares if the car looks a little odd.
> *


seemed like you cared since you brought the topic back up..   so let it be


----------



## HOSTILE STATE (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 12 2008, 09:59 AM~10634532
> *yea,and look at the other 2...passion,still has a vehicle image.so does earthquake..what i'm getting at is they took a good car and made it less of a car..the body structure,and mods.could have been made from scratch.is it not a nissan maxima..show me something there that still makes it look like a  nissan maxima..
> *



It’s obvious that you’re not a fan of the car, but IF your wondering why it took 3rd place, you should ask the judges? 

I’ve seen the cars R&R Customs has done, and I’m impressed with his creativity. I’m pretty sure he’s got another project that will turn heads again. Watch out he just might be going after you next time. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 
Less than eights out of the R&R CUSTOMS and it is a WINNER Ladies and Gents!!


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

wil see you soon


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 6 2008, 05:50 AM~10811438
> *wil see you soon
> *



WHATS UP GUYS!!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND. COOK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

for sure


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

for sure


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Roger your invited too!!!!!!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Is this one of those secret cook outs again? If it is can I go, Please!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Of course your invited CHOPS!!! But don't tell anybody, its a secret!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 6 2008, 05:55 PM~10815360
> *for sure
> *



Next time try to be on time lol j/k!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

we wil thanks for the food it was great we wil more have more time to have fun and go out


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

we wil thanks for the food it was great we wil more have more time to have fun and go out


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

is caprice ready JK what up


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

did u get the lime green in


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

props to yalls shop i seen some of your work and yall get down i got a couple boys with cars there now. damn eddies 65 has been there for the longest though.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

HEY ROBERT GIVE ME A CALL WANT TO CHECK OUT THAT LIME GREEN SEE WHAT IT LOOK LIKE


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up r u there


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

hello anybody there how is the caprice come along


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

HOLA


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

LARRISAS CADDY STILL AINT DONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 9 2008, 11:59 AM~11301119
> *LARRISAS CADDY STILL AINT DONE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLETGIRL (Mar 28, 2008)

> :0
> [/quote
> 
> EVEN IF A CAR TAKES A LONG TIME YOU KNOW IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END. I LOVE THE WORK THAT COMES OUT OF R&R CUSTOMS. HE HAS DONE WORK FOR US IN THE PAST AND WE WILL RETURN TO HIM THIS FALL FOR SOME MORE WORK AND YES WE KNOW IT MAY TAKE SOME TIME BUT ATLEAST IT WILL BE DONE RIGHT AND FLAWLESS.......
> ROBERT AND LORENA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WE WILL SEE YOU IN 4 WEEK HOPEFULLY.....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 9 2008, 07:10 PM~11302868
> *:0
> *


 :dunno: ITS BEEN OVER 2 YEARS


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 9 2008, 10:43 PM~11304319
> *:dunno: ITS BEEN OVER 2 YEARS
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up bro how u been


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10084999
> *so when can i plan to pick it up?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: MAYBE THEY MEANT MAY OF 2010 :uh: FUCK THAT SHIT GIRL ,I WOULDNT PLAY THAT SHIT GO PICK YOUR CAR UP AND BRING HOME AND GET IT FINISHED ,YOU KNOW WHEN THEY DONT EVEN ANSWER THE PHONE THERE FUCKING YOU , IVE SEEN PEOPLE BUILD OLD IMPALAS FROM THE FRAME UP , IN ALL THE TIME THEYV'E HAD YOUR CAR ,AINT NO EXCUSES FOR THAT BULL SHIT.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> > :0
> > [/quote
> >
> > EVEN IF A CAR TAKES A LONG TIME YOU KNOW IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END. I LOVE THE WORK THAT COMES OUT OF R&R CUSTOMS. HE HAS DONE WORK FOR US IN THE PAST AND WE WILL RETURN TO HIM THIS FALL FOR SOME MORE WORK AND YES WE KNOW IT MAY TAKE SOME TIME BUT ATLEAST IT WILL BE DONE RIGHT AND FLAWLESS.......
> ...


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

estilo juarez el paso new mexico, we need your help








Terminal brain cancer. not much time is left, that's why we're throwing it at the last minute!


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10422996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> The only reason you want to see pics, is so you can see what she is doing to her caddy. Maybe you are afraid she'll take you out?
> ...


STILL WAITING TO SEE IF LARRISA , IM STILL WORRIED ABOUT HER TAKING ME OUT , :uh: IM ON MY 5TH CAR SINCE YOUVE HAD HER 1 CAR , YOU CANT EVEN ANSWER YOUR PHONE LIKE A REAL BUISNESS , YOU GUYS ARE A JOKE , I WOULDNT RECOMEND YOU TO MY WORST FRIEND . :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by thatlocofromep_@Jun 18 2008, 10:30 PM~10902459
> *props to yalls shop i seen some of your work and yall get down i got a couple boys with cars there now. damn eddies 65 has been there for the longest though.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: YOU GUYS TOO?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 28 2008, 08:13 PM~11722911
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: YOU GUYS TOO?
> *


HAHAHAHAHA...... fuck that.  

If anything when these peeps get there cars back it will be like they are NEW to them again.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 29 2008, 04:53 PM~11730988
> *HAHAHAHAHA...... fuck that.
> 
> If anything when these peeps get there cars back it will be like they are NEW to them again.
> *


 :biggrin: THEY WILL BE THERE BRANDOLD CARS. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 29 2008, 05:36 PM~11731332
> *:biggrin: THEY WILL BE THERE BRANDOLD CARS. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha...werd!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11258247
> *hello anybody  there how is the caprice come along
> *


saw your ride today comming out sweet better than mingos  see you saturday


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

HEY LORENA ARE YOU GONNA PUT A SNEEK PIC OF SEDUSEME 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Oct 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11817704
> *HEY LORENA ARE YOU GONNA PUT A SNEEK PIC OF SEDUSEME 63  :thumbsup:
> *



Nothing but Boogie Nights Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Smokin 63 Rob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Oct 12 2008, 02:44 AM~11841852
> *Nothing but Boogie Nights Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Smokin 63 Rob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



DONT RUB IT IN CHOPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Oct 8 2008, 09:25 PM~11817704
> *HEY LORENA ARE YOU GONNA PUT A SNEEK PIC OF SEDUSEME 63  :thumbsup:
> *



Hope you like the pic. 


I want to thank everybody that has helped us out putting it together. We still have alot of work to do hopefully it will be ready for the Odessa Car Show.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Oct 3 2008, 04:53 AM~11767082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Oct 16 2008, 12:18 AM~11878080
> *Hope you like the pic.
> I want to thank everybody that has helped us out putting it together.  We still have alot of work to do hopefully it will be ready for the Odessa Car Show.
> *


nice lorena :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: know put the real 63


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT'S THE REAL 63!!!! lol YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## sexr (Aug 6, 2006)

u can show them my half of the 63 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Boogie Nights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sexr_@Oct 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11958923
> *u can show them my half of the 63 :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



Nope!!!!!!!!!!! Wont be showing your half either. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

how was the dance sorry we could make it


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a good turn out. We plan to do this every year.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

We had a good time!


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HOWS LARRISAS CAR COMING NOW THAT YOUR HERE ,OR YOU GONNA DISAPEAR FOR ANOTHER MONTH ?


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Please get the word to Kiddo that I need a model for my car at the Tejano Super Car Show next weekend!!! 

That pink shirt he wore at the Noche de Gala is perfect!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Nov 16 2008, 09:20 AM~12170531
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD PICTURES !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Nov 16 2008, 12:25 PM~12171385
> *HOWS LARRISAS CAR COMING NOW THAT YOUR HERE ,OR YOU GONNA DISAPEAR FOR ANOTHER MONTH ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Nov 16 2008, 09:15 AM~12170512
> *We had a good time!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Oct 8 2008, 09:25 PM~11817704
> *HEY LORENA ARE YOU GONNA PUT A SNEEK PIC OF SEDUSEME 63  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Looking good lorena........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Robert what up carnal, hey man was kool as hell meeting u and ur members in Odessa. U guys are some straight firme vatos with some firme ass rides. I'm really lookn forward to doing ALOT of business with u Robert so as soon as Thanksgiving weekend is over let's get started on what items u want to showcase in ur shop and i have some ideas so we'll bounce them around and see what u think. By the way u have mad skills and are gonna have to talk about u upholstering my Monte. Alright carnal we'll talk soon, Peace.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Damn it, if I would of known he was modeling, I would of gave him some dental floss and band-aids to wear and put him to work this past sunday. :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Nov 16 2008, 08:23 PM~12174357
> *Please get the word to Kiddo that I need a model for my car at the Tejano Super Car Show next weekend!!!
> 
> That pink shirt he wore at the Noche de Gala is perfect!!!
> ...


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## Puro Sabor 63 (Aug 14, 2008)

WISHING YOUR FAMILIA A :biggrin: MERRY X-MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR
(TASTE OF LATIN CC)


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 25 2008, 10:06 PM~12259556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM GIRL ROLLING HARDER THEN MOST GUYS.....
WHAT CAN I SAY YOU ALWAYS GET TOP QUALITY AT R&R CUSTOMS.....
KEEP IN TOUCH...ERNIE


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

merry x mas


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>Our Condolences to the Rios Family, Robert if there is anything we can do, please call us. Estilo C C - Dallas, Texas[/b]


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Roberto M. Rios Sr. was and still is one of the greatest men that will never be forgotten. He always gave everything he could to all his kids. Teaching his children to do the very same with his grandkids. He has always taken care of everyone, but most importantly the women he loved and cherished. He is known and loved by many as a husband, father, grandfather and love of our life. He left all of us to be with the lord up above but through his family’s love and memories he will live on.

On behalf of the Rios Family, we want to dearly thank you all… for your loving emails, thoughts, and most of all your prayers during this difficult time. It’s just another way of showing how precious life can be and to learn to appreciate what we have no matter what situation we’re in. We don’t enjoy loosing somebody so special to us but he will be taken care of. 

He became a true legend by his dedication and hard work to build lowriders and will be missed through out the lowrider community.

Thank You 
Rios Family


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Mar 3 2009, 07:52 AM~13163022
> *Roberto M. Rios Sr. was and still is one of the greatest men that will never be forgotten.      He always gave everything he could to all his kids. Teaching his children to do the very same with his grandkids. He has always taken care of everyone, but most importantly the women he loved and cherished. He is known and loved by many as a husband, father, grandfather and love of our life. He left all of us to be with the lord up above but through his family’s love and memories he will live on.
> 
> On behalf of the Rios Family, we want to dearly thank you all… for your loving emails, thoughts, and most of all your prayers during this difficult time. It’s just another way of showing how precious life can be and to learn to appreciate what we have no matter what situation we’re in. We don’t enjoy loosing somebody so special to us but he will be taken care of.
> ...


ON BEHALF OF UCE CAR CLUB OUR DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO THE RIOS AND ESTILO FAMILIES!!!


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

JASON


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Que onda Robert, dayyyuuum carnal those are some beautifull ranflas carnal. Keep up the great work homie, can't wait to collaborate on some projects with u homie. Peace.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

img]http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j314/joecastle/jamesEPL.jpg[/img]


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 28 2009, 10:09 AM~13715195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

firme work! :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

We are getting ready for BURQUE, U Know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 2 2009, 08:06 PM~13767322
> *Very nice work
> *


Thank you


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Another project!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@May 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13953226
> *Another project!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@May 22 2009, 03:50 AM~13966724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A NAME FOR THIS PROJECT 71 DREAMCATCHER,JUANILLO AND RICHI DONT INVITE TO MEETINGS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@May 23 2009, 01:03 PM~13978884
> *I GOT A NAME FOR THIS PROJECT 71 DREAMCATCHER,JUANILLO AND RICHI DONT INVITE TO MEETINGS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Dont worry bro ill let you know when the next meeting is


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@May 23 2009, 01:03 PM~13978884
> *I GOT A NAME FOR THIS PROJECT 71 DREAMCATCHER,JUANILLO AND RICHI DONT INVITE TO MEETINGS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DREAMCATCHER I GOT YOUR BACK: SUGARDADDY


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@May 23 2009, 10:20 PM~13981833
> *DREAMCATCHER I GOT YOUR BACK: SUGARDADDY
> *


DREAMCATCHER AND BIG BUSINESS ARE BITCHES :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

oh really!!


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Cisco's New Joint








































Flaked Out Homie


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, I live in Las Cruces, NM and I need some work done... how do I get a hold of you guys...your website number is disconnected...  can someone help me out?? :dunno:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14128527
> *Hi, I live in Las Cruces, NM and I need some work done... how do I get a hold of you guys...your website number is disconnected...  can someone help me out?? :dunno:
> *


New Number 
R R Customs
5440 Will Ruth Suite E
El Paso TX 79924
915-407-5804


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

THANK YOU LORENA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Jun 9 2009, 11:38 AM~14138576
> *THANK YOU LORENA!!! :thumbsup:
> *



I work in Las Cruces. If you need anything let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

R & R Customs


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

AFTER


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Jun 10 2009, 08:53 AM~14149038
> *I work in Las Cruces. If you need anything let me know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh thats good to know!!! :yes: I need a quote on a set of 13x7 center golds :biggrin: 

I need to go visit your shop when you guys come back from the show this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

badass rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Jun 11 2009, 09:13 PM~14166702
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Im going crazy!!!!! :uh:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR THE PESCO :h5:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jun 21 2009, 11:21 AM~14253711
> *THANK YOU FOR THE PESCO  :h5:
> *


Anytime brother


----------



## Puro Sabor 63 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ese Robert I just want to say THANK YOU for an asome job :thumbsup:, you did a bad ass job, the car looks great Thanks again 
R&R Customs TO THE TOP :h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puro Sabor 63_@Jun 27 2009, 11:27 PM~14318541
> *Ese Robert I just want to say THANK YOU for an asome job :thumbsup:, you did a bad ass job, the car looks great Thanks again
> R&R Customs TO THE TOP :h5:
> *


Thank you sabor i always try to do the best job i can no matter what club thier from


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ROLLETGIRL (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Jul 2 2009, 10:05 AM~14361454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS BEAUTIFUL.............THANK YOU ROBERT YOU DID A GREAT JOB......
WE WILL SEE YOU SATURDAY NIGHT SAVE ME SOME FOOD DAM IT ROBERT. CALL ME TOMORROW.

GOOD NIGHT
ERNIE AND MISTY
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Jul 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14367973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>22" wires with tires for sale $800.00 plus shipping or pick up...</span>

































[/quote]


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

HOW ABOUT THOSE RIMS FOR MY TRUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Jul 8 2009, 08:15 AM~14410878
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE RIMS FOR MY TRUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: put some 13 on that bitch


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

COLOR=red]Hope these pics cheer you up 71DREAMCATHCER!![/COLOR]


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

summer showdown 09 !!! 

car show Aug 1st in El Paso Texas


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogie Nights_@Jul 16 2009, 03:03 AM~14490203
> *
> *


 thank's for the help on my ride,brother


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS RIGHT CHILDREN GET YOUR CAMERAS READY!!!! LOL


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

We are looking for an attractive female model with or without experience for a 2010 Calendar Photo Shoot. You need to be sexy, in shape, confident, have a fun attitude, and comfortable with lingerie and/or swimsuit/bikini themed shot. 

You will get the digital prints from your shoot, to use in your own portfolio, or any other purpose. Please include a few representative pictures, along with the best way to contact you. Serious inquiries only please.. e-mail [email protected] 

Thanks, and looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










For application please send me e-mail or address to mail applications. 

[email protected]


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

All the rides look dope as hell keep up all da good work.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

ERNIE FROM ROLLERZ ALBURQUEQUE


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

GABE'S FROM MIDLAND TOP


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

JOHNNY'S FROM ROSWELL--- HOOD AND TRUNK


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

CHECK IT OUT R&R'S DELIGHT!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivFVwOQgN4


----------

